# Mike James to NY?



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

The knicks are going to still look at the swap for jalen, and penny, and they will also loook at mike james's 5 million dollar contract at the end of the season.... Hell, i'd love hime here... he's a great shooter, not to mention his defense aint bad either....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

He is also from Amityville LI, so I think he would love to come here. I'm a little unfamiliar with his game, the only thing I know about him is that he has been torching opponents at will with Toronto so far. If he plays good defense, something we desperately need then I'm with it.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

He is an amazing scorer. I haven't watched many of his games but to me it sounds like his game's a bit crawfordesque.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Former Knicks coach Jeff Van Gundy must be wondering what he was thinking when he signed off on Houston's decision to trade Amityville's Mike James to Toronto for point guard Rafer Alston.
> 
> Back spasms prevented James from playing against the Knicks yesterday, but there's a possibility he could be playing for them next season if he opts out of the last year of his current contract and is available for the midlevel exception.
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/ny-spkside164590158jan16,0,5278648.story?coll=ny-basketball-headlines

I forgot he played on the championship Pistons team, and I'm suprised JVG gave up on him so early. They need his offense, now that Yao and T-Mac is out.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kitty said:


> http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/ny-spkside164590158jan16,0,5278648.story?coll=ny-basketball-headlines
> 
> I forgot he played on the championship Pistons team, and I'm suprised JVG gave up on him so early. They need his offense, now that Yao and T-Mac is out.


Rumor is the Rockets gave up on his as he's a FA coming up and they knew he would get major money. They swaped him for Alston whose signed for another 4 years at close to what James made this year.

-Petey


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

The rumors keep flying out of NY with regard to the Raps.

I think the stalling point is Zeke's insistance on including the Denver pick to NY. With this and now the James rumor, something has to give. If the Raps give James, that would mean value back from NYK since he comes off our books this summer anyhow. 

The kids are untouchable. Perhaps Zeke would have to throw in the Spurs pick?


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> The rumors keep flying out of NY with regard to the Raps.
> 
> I think the stalling point is Zeke's insistance on including the Denver pick to NY. With this and now the James rumor, something has to give. If the Raps give James, that would mean value back from NYK since he comes off our books this summer anyhow.
> 
> The kids are untouchable. Perhaps Zeke would have to throw in the Spurs pick?


I hate how zeke is afraid to make all the moves. I think he's afraid of what Larry brown might think of the moves he's gonna make, just like everyone is scared of taking a shot because of larry brown....... I'd love to see rose and mike james here, especially if we get chucky atkins here... so our lineup would look like this

PG:/Marburyatkins/ robinson
SG/Mike james/crawford
Sf:Rose/Richardson/lee
PF:AD/Frye
C:curry/james


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Bigshot...*

There will be NO moves made without input from LB....bank on it. I don't see how you can say IT is afraid to pull the trigger on a trade. If he has proven anything, its that he will make any move that he thinks will improve the club....provided Dolan says OK to the bucks.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

james makes less than 4 mill...and from what i can see, there doesn't seem to be any reason for you to believe that he's heading to NY. 

i wouldn't count on atkins, rose and james going to the knicks for nothing.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

crimedog said:


> james makes less than 4 mill...and from what i can see, there doesn't seem to be any reason for you to believe that he's heading to NY.
> 
> i wouldn't count on atkins, rose and james going to the knicks for nothing.


The article stated he can opt out the last year of his contract, that's why the thread was created. So therefore, there is a reason to believe he could be headed to NY or any other team for that matter.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Kitty said:


> The article stated he can opt out the last year of his contract, that's why the thread was created. So therefore, there is a reason to believe he could be headed to NY or any other team for that matter.


thanx kitty i luv u............ :biggrin: lol


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Kitty said:


> The article stated he can opt out the last year of his contract, that's why the thread was created. So therefore, there is a reason to believe he could be headed to NY or any other team for that matter.


sorry, i read it as acquiring him by trade. 

if it's by free agency though, he won't have a five million dollar contract. didn't get that part. i guess it means the knicks will look to offer him a deal starting at 5 million???

anyway, as much as i love mike james, how many combo guards does one team need?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

We Need James


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

All this rumor is based on Mike James' performance under Larry Brown, and James' contract situation. Neither party has said anything, so this rumor is invalid.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> All this rumor is based on Mike James' performance under Larry Brown, and James' contract situation. Neither party has said anything, so this rumor is invalid.


Sorry I disagree, there is nothing invalid about a rumor especially if it came from a respected media outlet, like I said in a previous post. The thread was made for discussion on the possiblilty and shouldn't be shot down because you think it's invalid. It's also here to gather discussion, and that's what keeps activity up as well.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Besides, Kitty*

There has been talk from James to reporters stating that he'll most likely be seeing much more of LB in the future. Everyone knows how careful coaches and agents need to be about talking about the future when under contract. Its much more than vacant musing, though.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Marbury, Crawford, Q, Nate

where would Mike James get minutes, or if he did who's minutes would he take???


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

TRON said:


> Marbury, Crawford, Q, Nate
> 
> where would Mike James get minutes, or if he did who's minutes would he take???


Out of all the people that you've just named surprisingly enough the closest to a real PG would be Mike James.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

mike james is a good player, and i'd like him to play at the PG position, while marbury plays the SG position, and let Nate and Crawford play utility players behind james and marbury, i mean, look what they do off the bench.And stick with quentin at the SF postion behind lee, or maybe even start him over lee, since his numbers are iomproving, but i dont believe he deserves "that spot yet" since he's been a dissapointment this season.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Mike James, a REAL PG? WTF?

The reason why he was shipped out of Houston was because he wanted to shoot and score more, and wasn't that great at either initiating the offense (remember how McGrady had to control it during the playoffs?) or getting the ball to Yao.

He's doing pretty good in Toronto because they really don't have nothing to lose, andhe has a green light to shoot.

Larry Brown would want a PASS FIRST point guard, that way he could line Marbury up as a shooting guard at times. Chucky Atkins would be horrible too, because he's simply not starting material. He's only good to give your starter a rest. That would only be a stop gap for a position that doesn't really need much tinkering.

What we REALLY need, is a defensive presence on the wings, and a defensive identity as a team.


----------

